# Hook2-7 splitshot inland lakes mapping?



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Bought a new unit with inland lakes loaded but cannot figure out how to get to?


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

You have to be in the map screen then go to settings, click map options, then in there you should see an area that says chart lowrance, chart camp select from there but mostly if it’s preloaded it’s defaulted to their map. If you want to see extreme detail you will need a navionics chart and update it to freshest data. There are many other chart options but I found that particular one to be the best in my opinion.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Thx. will try it next time out!


----------

